# Coat length/losing puppy fuzz



## Huckleberrysits (Sep 7, 2018)

So I am a bit befuddled about my pups coat. He doesn’t seem to have the standard stock coat-he’s fuzzier than most other GSD puppies I’ve seen-but definitely not a full on long coat. Will these longer hairs shed out, or will he just have a more mid length coat? His dam had a longer coat (more “feathery”) Sire standard stock. 

I also noticed his fuzzy puppy fluff was looking a bit matted, so I took a slicker brush to it. I was gentle but a lot came out. Is that ok/normal or am I just pulling out his coat? ?


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

There are stock coat, plush coat, and long coat. Your pup could have a plush coat or stock but Im not an expert and cant tell for sure from how young he is. Do you know what coats the sire and dam had? Most GSD pups will look quite fluffy and fuzzy until the adult coat starts to come in. I would groom and light brush but dont try brushing and pulling out to much hair from your pup. Dogs that young shouldn't really need to be brushed much IMO.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Far from an expert, but if you were gentle and your pup didn't complain, I think you did just fine. I use a comb on my six month old just so he gets used to grooming.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Plush" is not a coat type, it's a descriptive term. Your puppy looks like a stock coat since he does not have the fluffy fur around the ears like a long stock coat would. That would be apparent at his young age, even though it would be a few more months before his adult coat started coming in over the rest of his body. Gently brushing him with a slicker isn't going to pull out any fur that's not ready to come out.


----------



## Huckleberrysits (Sep 7, 2018)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> "Plush" is not a coat type, it's a descriptive term. Your puppy looks like a stock coat since he does not have the fluffy fur around the ears like a long stock coat would. That would be apparent at his young age, even though it would be a few more months before his adult coat started coming in over the rest of his body. Gently brushing him with a slicker isn't going to pull out any fur that's not ready to come out.


Thank you! I knew plush was a descriptive term, but wasn't sure how else to describe him, hence my "mid-way feathery" descriptors :rofl: 

Guess I just have a super fluffy puppy!


----------



## Huckleberrysits (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies-brings me some peace of mind knowing I wasn't pulling out all of my puppies fur!


----------

